# Gonal f dose



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, 
Am starting 3rd cycle soon, what is the max dose u ofgonal f u can have?? as i was on 375 last time, but only had 3 eggs!!!

Will be grateful for any info .

Kelly x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

The maximum licensed dose is 450IU per day. Some clinics may use higher dose than this to stimulate response though but this would be outwith the license and liability would lie with the prescribing clinician.

So there is some lee way for cycle 3  Hope it goes well    

Maz x


----------

